# que tivessem/tenham vindo



## ianis

Bom dia a todos. Tenho a impressão de que frases como "Fico feliz que tenham/tivessem vindo" são usadas coloquialmente.

Expressões como a "que tenham/tivessem vindo" estão normalmente associadas ao modo conjuntivo  mas a frase em questão expressa um facto passado sobre o qual não paira, penso eu, qualquer dúvida ou incerteza.

Na Nova Gramática do Português Contemporâneo do Lindley Cintra encontro exemplos do modo conjuntivo tais como:

"Não havia intenção que ele não lhe confessasse, concelho que não lhe pedisse."

"Esperei-a um pouco, até que tivesse terminado a sua toilette e pudéssemos sair juntos."

Que indicam acções passadas embora envoltas em incerteza.

Gostaria então de saber se a frase  "Fico feliz que tenham/tivessem vindo", proferida imediatamente após a chegada das pessoas a que se refere, está  gramaticalmente correcta e, se for esse o caso, se se encontra no modo conjuntivo ou indicativo.


----------



## pfaa09

Por norma, o modo indicativo deve ser usado para certezas e o conjuntivo para incertezas. Esta regra parece mais adequado para coisas simples, como o exemplo do Civerdúvidas: _dizemos e digamos. Indicativo vs. conjuntivo de dizer - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa_
No exemplo que nos traz, não existe essa separação, pois apenas é usado o modo conjuntivo ( presente e pretérito imperfeito).
Eu acho que ambos são correctos / gramaticais.
A única diferença que encontro entre os dois é que ao dizermos: _Fico feliz que tenham vindo _parece mais adequado para aquele momento, ou seja, as pessoas acabaram de chegar. Ao passo que:  _Fico feliz que tivessem vindo _pode ser uma referência a algo do passado, por exemplo:
_Fico/fiquei feliz que tivessem vindo ao aniversário do meu filho na semana passada._


----------



## guihenning

"_Fico feliz que tivessem vindo_" não me parece que se use no Brasil. A mim me soa estranhíssimo. Diríamos "_fico feliz que tenham vindo_", para usarmos o imperfeito do subjuntivo teríamos de dizer "_teria ficado feliz feliz se tivessem vindo_".


----------



## ianis

guihenning said:


> "_Fico feliz que tivessem vindo_" não me parece que se use no Brasil. A mim me soa estranhíssimo. Diríamos "_fico feliz que tenham vindo_", para usarmos o imperfeito do subjuntivo teríamos de dizer "_teria ficado feliz feliz se tivessem vindo_".



A mim por um lado soa estranho, por outro não, e isso é que me tem estado a baralhar.

Depreendo então pelas respostas que o uso de "que tivessem" se exclui no caso do "fico feliz..." e só se aplica no caso do "fiquei feliz...".

Outra coisa que me está a baralhar é se o uso do "que" é adequado nesta situação ou se deveria ser "fico/fiquei feliz por terem vindo"; o que invalidaria, penso eu, qualquer uso do conjuntivo nesta situação.


----------



## Ari RT

Gostar, desgostar, achar, pensar, crer, duvidar... expressões de opinião ou gosto, pedem conjuntivo. Não só de incerteza. No caso em estudo, "fico feliz" autoriza o uso do conjuntivo. Realmente, no Brasil não usaríamos "que tivessem" vindo, a não ser nos casos já reportados acima, de ação terminada no passado. Mas entre o infinitivo pessoal "feliz por vocês terem vindo" e o conjuntivo "feliz que tivessem (ou tenham, para o presente) vindo", o conjuntivo é boa escolha do ponto de vista semântico. A gramática provavelmente aceitará qualquer das formas.


----------



## ianis

Obrigado pela resposta Ari RT mas entretanto consegui falar com uma pessoa que percebe mais do assunto do que eu (um ignorante gramatical que nunca consegue memorizar estas coisas por mais do que alguns dias) e o "que", embora muito usado, está gramaticalmente errado. É necessário utilizar o "por" e isso exclui o conjuntivo.

Estou feliz que estejam bem
Estou feliz por estarem bem
Estou feliz que tenham vindo
Estou feliz por terem vindo
Fiquei feliz que tivessem vindo 
Fiquei feliz por terem vindo


----------



## ianis

E tenho a impressão de que o mesmo problema se passa com o gostar. O correcto será "gostei de me terem visitado" e não "gostei que me tivessem visitado".


----------



## Carfer

Estou exactamente na mesma posição, a do ignorante gramatical, mas uma coisa sei: o uso de '_fico feliz que_' (e quem diz 'f_eliz_' diz '_contente', 'triste', 'satisfeito'_ e por aí adiante) é muitíssimo comum. O Corpus do português regista mais de dois milhares de ocorrências, entre fontes portuguesas e brasileiras, algumas delas literárias. É certo que isso não dá nenhuma garantia de absoluta correcção, mas é um bom indicador do uso. Aliás, encontrei um artigo do '_Público_' de 2011, ano em que o Manuel António Pina ganhou o Prémio Camões. A Ana Paula Tavares, poetisa angolana que foi membro do júri daquele que é o maior galardão da literatura lusófona, comentou _'Fico feliz que não seja só um prémio de consagração, que seja para uma pessoa de quem ainda podemos esperar tanta coisa.'_ Outros membros do júri usaram a construção _'Fico feliz por_' para dizerem basicamente o mesmo. Também não há-de ser difícil encontrar exemplos das variantes _'ficar feliz em', 'ficar feliz ao', 'ficar feliz com'_. Quando me invocam argumentos de autoridade, gosto sempre de saber de quem vêm e que razões alegam. Até lá não vejo razão para alterar a minha convicção de que, se o uso consagra uma determinada expressão, não merece a pena tentar metê-la em camisas de força gramaticais.


----------



## ianis

Não existe nenhuma polícia gramatical e se o uso está tão disseminado não deve haver problema. Aliás não estaria tão disseminado se houvesse problema.

Eu vou tentar prestar mais atenção a estas coisas e não me esquecer destas regras. Até porque não me tenho sentido bem a falar a língua portuguesa e agora começo a perceber que é por não a saber falar correctamente. Com esta proliferação do "que" e de frases que não têm sentido lógico.


----------



## Carfer

Evidentemente, há muitos usos que não são justificados e também é verdade que encontramos muitas ocorrências de '_que_' nessa situação, mas as línguas não têm que obedecer a uma lógica estrita. Nisso, não estou nada de acordo. Aliás, se tivessem, '_não estou nada de acordo' _não poderia ter o sentido que tem. Em boa lógica uma negação de uma negação é uma afirmação, não é? O que quis e quero dizer é que, se há que refrear o desleixo da linguagem, o excesso de purismo e de prescritivismo também não faz bem nenhum à língua e que devemos aceitar como boas expressões e construções que estão bem estabelecidas, que não põem problemas de compreensão e que, ao divergirem de uma norma ou de um padrão anteriores,  não são frequentemente mais do que manifestações do evoluir natural do idioma. E, de caminho, deixe-me dizer que a avaliar pelo que escreve, não há nenhuma razão para se sentir mal. É óbvio que o seu português é correcto e não justifica nenhuma censura.


----------



## ianis

O objectivo deste tópico não era o de melindrar ninguém, apenas perceber porque se usa o conjuntivo num contexto que não parece ser de forma alguma o dele. A resposta a que cheguei, e partilhei com o fórum, que me foi dada por alguém em quem confio, foi a de se tratar de um erro gramatical. Não se tratando de uma fonte oficial, cada um acredite se quiser, ou indague sobre o assunto.

Com a quantidade de calinadas que dou não vou andar por aqui armado em moralista. Cada um faz o que achar melhor. Já há uns tempos que embicava com o "que" e nem sabia porquê.


----------



## Ari RT

ianis said:


> Até porque não me tenho sentido bem a falar a língua portuguesa e agora começo a perceber que é por não a saber falar correctamente.


Seu Português é bastante bom, confie em si e melhorará ainda mais.
Fala bem (e escreve) aquele que domine a maior variedade de ferramentas linguísticas. Como estrangeiro obrigado a ter vivido já em dois países de língua diferente da minha, observei que o domínio ao 100% de qualquer língua é uma quimera que atrai o estrangeiro ao lodaçal da insegurança. Nem mesmo os nativos chegam a 100% de correção. A fluência e a correção aparecem quando abandonamos o medo de cometer pequenas imperfeições. Todo mundo as comete e haverá ocasiões nas quais o falar "demasiadamente correto" é que faz levantar uma sobrancelha ao interlocutor.
Se me permite uma sugestão, não limite suas ferramentas linguísticas à estreiteza do "canônico". Ao contrário, procure ampliá-las, mesmo ao custo de usar expressões gramaticalmente "debatíveis" mas que todo mundo usa, todo mundo entende.
A não ser que esteja engajado em uma tese de doutorado em gramática portuguesa, caso no qual...


----------



## ianis

Já agora, só mais uma dúvida. Dei uma vista de olhos e reparei que noutros, tópicos e também neste, os membros corrigem as pessoas e avançam com soluções alternativas que consideram as correctas, mas não reparo que sejam chamados à atenção por tentarem condicionar a forma de expressão das pessoas. Alguma razão para os meus comentários terem sido alvo de críticas e os outros não?


----------



## Carfer

Mas onde é que vê as críticas? Observações  e discordâncias não são críticas. Não há nenhuma razão para as tomar por hostis nem para pensar que há algo de pessoal ou discriminatório nelas.


----------



## ianis

Carfer said:


> Mas onde é que vê as críticas? Observações  e discordâncias não são críticas. Não há nenhuma razão para as tomar por hostis nem para pensar que há algo de pessoal ou discriminatório nelas.


Existe sim, porque fala em "camisa de forças gramatical" e "o uso consagra a expressão", e não o vejo a invocar esse tipo de argumentos em outras situações.
Antes de mais, se é assim, tudo o que as pessoas dizem está automaticamente certo e corrigir as pessoas com base em regras gramaticais está errado. Mas repare que nem sequer foi isso que fiz, limitei-me a transmitir uma informação de alguém com formação na área, que entretanto me esclarecera as dúvidas que até então ninguém tinha sido capaz de esclarecer neste tópico e se a pessoa estivesse disponível mais cedo certamente que não teria iniciado o mesmo.

Quanto à discriminação, porque é que esses argumentos não foram invocados logo no início do tópico quando outros membros discordaram da correcção de algumas das expressões apresentadas ou em outros tópicos quando as pessoas são corrigidas por se exprimirem (de forma errada???)? Ou é apenas errada a camisa de forças gramatical mas não é errada a camisa de forças do soa bem ou soa mal?


----------



## Carfer

Com o risco de violar a regra 2 do forum, que proíbe "bate-papos", e que espero que a Vanda excepcionalmente releve no interesse de ultrapassar mal-entendidos, só tenho a dizer que não vejo como é possível tomar por ataque pessoal a expressão da opinião, que é a minha e não passa disso, de que, "se o uso consagra uma determinada expressão, não merece a pena tentar metê-la em camisas de força gramaticais". Que tem isto de pessoal? E não, não é verdade que eu nunca tenha invocado esse tipo de argumentos. Mas ainda que fosse, isso impedia-me de o ter feito agora? Mais uma vez lhe pergunto porque viu nisso um ataque pessoal? Não o conheço, não me recordo de nos termos cruzado no forum, a que pretexto é que iria verter fel sobre as suas opiniões, ainda por cima de uma maneira tão desadequada a tal propósito - se realmente existisse - que foi a de me limitar a chamar a atenção para o uso bastante generalizado e confortado em boas fontes da construção em causa e a concluir que esse uso se impõe, inevitavelmente, à gramática? Sim, tenho a opinião, que me admira que lhe pareça estranha, de que o uso faz, ou pode fazer, lei, não apenas no direito, mas também nas línguas. Se não fosse assim, hoje falávamos latim (para não ir ainda mais atrás), tínhamos uma sintaxe completamente diferente da actual, três géneros, e declinávamos os nomes, adjectivos e pronomes. A maior parte do que hoje é para nós norma gramatical já foi, nalgum momento, violação de uma norma anterior. Não é obvio?
Quanto à oportunidade desses argumentos, basta atentar na sequência cronológica dos posts para a perceber. Quando entrei neste fio, a questão que inicialmente pôs, a do conjuntivo, já tinha sido respondida pelo pfaa e pelo Ari e não me pareceu que eu pudesse acrescentar nada de novo e útil. Havia, no entanto, uma questão nova, a de saber se a construção '_Fico feliz que/gostei que_' mais conjuntivo seria incorrecta e não deveria ser antes _'Fico feliz por/gostei de' _mais infinitivo (posts seus #6 e 7). Foi sobre essa que me pareceu útil dizer algo que não podia ter dito antes porque a questão ainda não tinha sido posta nesses termos. E não, ao contrário do que agora diz, não abriu este fio para partilhar connosco a opinião dessa tal pessoa da sua confiança. Abriu-o para fazer uma pergunta:  "Gostaria então de saber se a frase "Fico feliz que tenham/tivessem vindo", proferida imediatamente após a chegada das pessoas a que se refere, está gramaticalmente correcta e, se for esse o caso, se se encontra no modo conjuntivo ou indicativo." (sic).  A opinião dessa pessoa invocou-a só posteriormente para responder ao meu post e sem avançar nenhum argumento dos que ela lhe terá transmitido, argumentos que, obviamente, teríamos todo o interesse em conhecer, porque é para isso que servem as discussões neste forum, para que todos aprendamos alguma coisa. 'Cada um acredite se quiser', disse-nos. Oh meu amigo, a fé não é para aqui chamada. Se conhece razões que esteiem a  agramaticalidade que invoca - e, pelos vistos, conhece, porque afirma que essa pessoa lhas deu - diga quais são em vez de andar a vislumbrar ataques pessoais onde eles não existem.
No que me toca, esta questiúncula acaba aqui.


----------



## ianis

Os comentários foram todos fundamentados a começar pela questão original.

Tratando-se de uma questão gramatical todos os outros argumentos que não lhe dizem respeito, incluindo alusão a camisa de forças gramatical e estatísticas da Internet, uma vez que as regras gramaticais e o uso corrente são duas coisas distintas, fogem ao tópico.


----------



## guihenning

No que diz respeito ao subjuntivo, diria novamente que me soa estranho e seria visto como agramatical por brasileiros porque realmente não se usa. Essa variante utiliza o imperfeito do subjuntivo para possíveis ações que teriam acontecido no passado normalmente introduzidas por "se". Até ia dizer que era agramatical, mas quando vi que pfaa deu uma explicação com que englishmania concordou, vi que se tratava ou de lusismo, ou de algum uso que se perdeu no Brasil.
O que me chamou a atenção foi a tal agramaticalidade do comuníssimo  — e portuguesíssimo, como dizemos — uso de "fiquei feliz que" no lugar de "fiquei feliz por" — aqui não cabem, certamente, argumentos lógicos que vão ao encontro do uso, como no caso do conjuntivo acima, por exemplo, caberia. Parece-me, contudo, haver uma gramática inerente a todo falante que escolhe quando usar _por_ — com nomes — e quando usar _que_ — com verbos finitos ou orações completas —.
Diferente da outra questão, esse uso é tão generalizado que ultrapassa as barreiras das variantes da língua que tem, historicamente, dado mais lugar ao "que" seja em casos como esse, seja quando o "que" venha acompanhado de preposição, muitas vezes eliminando-a, uso que aparentemente é acolhido pela norma-padrão; se por ela não for, será certamente pelo português culto. "_disse que gostou que tenhamos [tivéssemos?] vindo_" em vez de "_disse que_ _gostou de que tenhamos vindo_" por exemplo, mas e unicamente "_gostou *das* calças novas_". Ficar feliz parece seguir exatamente o mesmo caminho: "_fiquei_ _feliz *que* tenhas [tivesses?] vindo_", mas  e unicamente "_fiquei feliz *por* ti_". É certo que não é exatamente a mesmíssima coisa porque gostar pede clara e obrigatoriamente uma preposição, "de", ao passo que "ficar" é muito mais polissêmico e maleável, mas a lógica que a língua tem seguido é a mesma.


----------



## ianis

Peguemos nas duas frases,

"fiquei feliz que tenham/tivessem vindo"

"fiquei feliz por terem vindo."

Se a primeira está no modo conjuntivo e a segunda no modo indicativo,
e se pretendemos expressar a mesma acção com ambas, ou seja uma acção que tem exactamente as mesmas características,
mas o conjuntivo e o indicativo expressam acções com características diferentes,
a conclusão lógica é a de que não é possível expressar a mesma acção com ambas as frases.
Nesse caso se a segunda está certa, sendo a adequada para a acção que queremos transmitir, então a primeira tem de estar errada.


----------



## guihenning

Acho que fez uma pequena confusão. A primeira das frases está no subjuntivo: "_tenham_" no presente, "_tivessem_" no pretérito imperfeito do subjuntivo. A segunda frase está no infinitivo pessoal. Se estivesse no presente do indicativo, seria "_fiquei feliz por têm vindo_", que é impossível em português.
Embora as línguas tenham muitas vezes mecanismos claros, eles não são sempre tão matemáticos a ponto de se poder dizer "se x equivale a tal, então y está errado porque equivale a outra coisa".
Ora, tomemos, por exemplo, o uso comuníssimo do pretérito imperfeito no lugar do futuro do pretérito. "_gostava de saber_", "_queria ver_", "_eu ia dizer_" no lugar de "_gostaria_", "_quereria_" e "_iria_" respectivamente. É certo que os modos verbais expressam coisas distintas, mas o uso acaba por fazer não só que esses modos adquiram novos significados como acaba por consagrar como certo algo que até então não existia ou se considerava errado ou impossível. Esse uso do imperfeito tem acolhida na norma-padrão e ocorre em todas as variantes do português — com a observação de que "gostar" só ocorre no futuro do pretérito no Brasil, mas os outros verbos admitem o imperfeito —. Se formos tomar o seu argumento lógico como verdadeiro, teríamos de condenar esse uso porque o pretérito imperfeito expressa claramente outra coisa que, por essa visão, teria de ser expressa única e exclusivamente pelo futuro do pretérito, uso canônico e tradicional. E há também outros casos: "ele disse que sabe cantar" e "ele disse saber cantar" são equivalentes e a língua tem nos últimos séculos claramente preferido a primeira, embora a segunda seja igualmente possível. São modos e construções diferentes que querem dizer a mesma coisa e o fato de haver uma maneira tradicional ou mais lógica que as demais não as invalida se o uso assim ditar.


----------



## Carfer

Só acrescentaria ao que o guihenning já disse que o uso do conjuntivo não está condicionado apenas pela incerteza, pela dúvida, pelo desejo, pela impossibilidade, etc. Pode ser imposto pelo que denota o verbo da oração principal, mesmo tratando-se de factos reais e actuais, como sejam os casos de ordem, vontade, consentimento, aprovação, proibição, receio, admiração, surpresa, contentamento. '_Fico feliz_' é uma expressão que denota contentamento, logo o conjuntivo está justificado, sem prejuízo, evidentemente, de haver outras formas alternativas de expressar a mesma ideia recorrendo a outras construções, com diferentes preposições e ou diferentes formas verbais, como é o caso vertente do infinitivo, sem que daí resulte a incorrecção de qualquer delas.


----------



## ianis

guihenning said:


> Acho que fez uma pequena confusão. A primeira das frases está no subjuntivo: "_tenham_" no presente, "_tivessem_" no pretérito imperfeito do subjuntivo. A segunda frase está no infinitivo pessoal. Se estivesse no presente do indicativo, seria "_fiquei feliz por têm vindo_", que é impossível em português.
> Embora as línguas tenham muitas vezes mecanismos claros, eles não são sempre tão matemáticos a ponto de poder dizer "se x equivale a tal, então y está errado porque equivale a outra coisa".
> Ora, tomemos, por exemplo, o uso comuníssimo do pretérito imperfeito no lugar do futuro do pretérito. "_gostava de saber_", "_queria ver_", "_eu ia dizer_" no lugar de "_gostaria_", "_quereria_" e "_iria_" respectivamente. É certo que os modos verbais expressam coisas distintas, mas o uso acaba por fazer não só que esses modos adquiram novos significados como acaba por consagrar como certo algo que até então não existia ou se considerava errado ou impossível. Esse uso do imperfeito tem acolhida na norma-padrão e ocorre em todas as variantes do português — com a observação de que "gostar" só ocorre no futuro do pretérito no Brasil, mas os outros verbos admitem o imperfeito —. Se formos tomar o seu argumento lógico como verdadeiro, teríamos de condenar esse uso porque o pretérito imperfeito expressa claramente outra coisa que, por essa visão, teria de ser expressa única e exclusivamente pelo futuro do pretérito, uso canônico e tradicional. E há também outros casos: "ele disse que sabe cantar" e "ele disse saber cantar" são equivalentes e a língua tem nos últimos séculos claramente preferido a primeira, embora a segunda seja igualmente possível. São modos e construções diferentes que querem dizer a mesma coisa e o fato de haver uma maneira tradicional ou mais lógica que as demais não as invalida se o uso assim ditar.



Agradeço o esclarecimento quanto ao infinitivo pessoal.



guihenning said:


> Acho que fez uma pequena confusão. A primeira das frases está no subjuntivo: "_tenham_" no presente, "_tivessem_" no pretérito imperfeito do subjuntivo. A segunda frase está no infinitivo pessoal. Se estivesse no presente do indicativo, seria "_fiquei feliz por têm vindo_", que é impossível em português.
> Embora as línguas tenham muitas vezes mecanismos claros, eles não são sempre tão matemáticos a ponto de poder dizer "se x equivale a tal, então y está errado porque equivale a outra coisa".
> Ora, tomemos, por exemplo, o uso comuníssimo do pretérito imperfeito no lugar do futuro do pretérito. "_gostava de saber_", "_queria ver_", "_eu ia dizer_" no lugar de "_gostaria_", "_quereria_" e "_iria_" respectivamente. É certo que os modos verbais expressam coisas distintas, mas o uso acaba por fazer não só que esses modos adquiram novos significados como acaba por consagrar como certo algo que até então não existia ou se considerava errado ou impossível. Esse uso do imperfeito tem acolhida na norma-padrão e ocorre em todas as variantes do português — com a observação de que "gostar" só ocorre no futuro do pretérito no Brasil, mas os outros verbos admitem o imperfeito —. Se formos tomar o seu argumento lógico como verdadeiro, teríamos de condenar esse uso porque o pretérito imperfeito expressa claramente outra coisa que, por essa visão, teria de ser expressa única e exclusivamente pelo futuro do pretérito, uso canônico e tradicional. E há também outros casos: "ele disse que sabe cantar" e "ele disse saber cantar" são equivalentes e a língua tem nos últimos séculos claramente preferido a primeira, embora a segunda seja igualmente possível. São modos e construções diferentes que querem dizer a mesma coisa e o fato de haver uma maneira tradicional ou mais lógica que as demais não as invalida se o uso assim ditar.




Obrigado pelo esclarecimento. Se não está no indicativo não vou mais insistir no argumento anterior e não vou sequer querer saber o que significa infinitivo pessoal, a gramática volta para a prateleira de onde nunca devia ter saído e da próxima vez que alguém aparecer com dúvidas gramaticais redirecciono-o para um filólogo antes de as dúvidas me contagiarem.

Mas só por curiosidade, e se for fácil de explicar. O que torna a primeira expressão, a do conjuntivo, errada é, então, não o conjuntivo mas o uso do "que"? Ainda tentei abordar o assunto por essa via mas percebi que dá pano para mangas.


----------



## guihenning

ianis said:


> Mas só por curiosidade. O que torna a primeira expressão, a do conjuntivo, errada é, então, não o conjuntivo mas o uso do "que"?


Exato. A norma aparentemente preconiza que se diga "ficar feliz por" e não "ficar feliz que". Qual foi, exatamente, por curiosidade, o argumento utilizado pela pessoa que lhe disse isso? Ou recebeu apenas a resposta de que o correto é "ficar feliz por" sem que se lhe tenha sido dada uma explicação?

P. S no meu português, _haveria_ um outro problema com a frase original, não pelo conjuntivo em si, mas pelo tempo empregado. Eu e os meus compatriotas só diríamos "_fiquei feliz que tenham vindo_" e não "fiquei feliz que tivessem vindo". Não saberia dizer se os puristas em Portugal condenam a segunda forma ou não. Não sei se é lusismo (uma inovação portuguesa) ou se é um uso que se perdeu no Brasil.


----------



## Carfer

guihenning said:


> Não saberia dizer se os puristas em Portugal condenam a segunda forma ou não. Não sei se é lusismo (uma inovação portuguesa) ou se é um uso que se perdeu no Brasil.



Também não, mas há uma situação em que não rejeito e me parece justificado esse uso, na linha do que o pfaa já referiu: quando tomo conhecimento agora de um acontecimento passado e concluído e ainda mais se esse acontecimento se me afigurava improvável, se é inesperado ou de algum modo me causa admiração ou contentamento.


----------



## ianis

guihenning said:


> Exato. A norma aparentemente preconiza que se diga "ficar feliz por" e não "ficar feliz que". Qual foi, exatamente, por curiosidade, o argumento utilizado pela pessoa que lhe disse isso? Ou recebeu apenas a resposta de que o correto é "ficar feliz por" sem que se lhe tenha sido dada uma explicação?
> 
> P. S no meu português, _haveria_ um outro problema com a frase original, não pelo conjuntivo em si, mas pelo tempo empregado. Eu e os meus compatriotas só diríamos "_fiquei feliz que tenham vindo_" e não "fiquei feliz que tivessem vindo". Não saberia dizer se os puristas em Portugal condenam a segunda forma ou não. Não sei se é lusismo (uma inovação portuguesa) ou se é um uso que se perdeu no Brasil.


Sim, a pessoa disse-me apenas que o problema é o "que" estar em vez do "por". Não parecia estar muito preocupada com o conjuntivo. Na minha ignorância dei importância a isso mas tanto pela sua explicação como pelo comentário do Carfer percebo que não é relevante.

Mais uma vez muito agradecido pelo tempo dispensado.


----------



## guihenning

ianis said:


> Não parecia estar muito preocupada com o conjuntivo.


O que me espantou, porque _cega e gramaticalmente falando_ parece haver espaço para questionar o uso de "tivessem", mas o uso periga ser tão difundido que a pessoa parece nem se ter dado conta. O caso de "feliz por" ou "feliz que" segue exatamente o mesmo padrão, é comuníssimo. Tão generalizado que nem deveria ter saltado aos olhos de quem afirmou o que afirmou, mas saltou.

Ainda sobre usos, gostaria só de mencionar que as pesquisas no corpus não se limitam a "_estatísticas da internet_" porque o corpus engloba também entradas literárias de todas as variantes, algumas de várias décadas outras há séculos escritas, o que normalmente se consideraria "bom português" ou pelo menos uso cristalizado, canônico e que serve não só como luz em dúvidas como essa, mas também como unidade de medida para se avaliarem mudanças ao longo dos anos; um pouco diferente duma pesquisa "normal" no Google que por padrão engloba todo o tipo de uso que nem sempre estará no mesmo patamar do que consta lá no corpus.


----------



## ianis

guihenning said:


> O que me espantou, porque _cega e gramaticalmente falando_ parece haver espaço para questionar o uso de "tivessem", mas o uso periga ser tão difundido que a pessoa parece nem se ter dado conta. O caso de "feliz por" ou "feliz que" segue exatamente o mesmo padrão, é comuníssimo. Tão generalizado que nem deveria ter saltado aos olhos de quem afirmou o que afirmou, mas saltou.
> 
> Ainda sobre usos, gostaria só de mencionar que as pesquisas no corpus não se limitam a "_estatísticas da internet_" porque o corpus engloba também entradas literárias de todas as variantes, algumas de várias décadas outras há séculos escritas, o que normalmente se consideraria "bom português" ou pelo menos uso cristalizado, canônico e que serve não só como luz em dúvidas como essa, mas também como unidade de medida para se avaliarem mudanças ao longo dos anos; um pouco diferente duma pesquisa "normal" no Google que por padrão engloba todo o tipo de uso que nem sempre estará no mesmo patamar do que consta lá no corpus.




Se o uso do "por" em vez do "que" é a única regra válida, então, faz sentido que tenha sido essa a invocada, ou não? Acho que ninguém vai abordar um problema pelo lado mais ambíguo.

Em todo o caso tenho a impressão que a abordagem à gramática tem mudado e pessoas de gerações mais antigas foram educadas com base nas regras e não no uso, até porque, há umas décadas atrás parte considerável da população era analfabeta ou tinha um nível de escolaridade muito baixo (verdade seja dita e sem qualquer exagero, em Portugal o semi-analfabetismo é bastante comum em gerações mais recentes).


----------



## Ari RT

Cada pessoa que for consultada dará diferentes graus de importância à ortodoxia e à flexibilidade, com todos os níveis de gradação entre elas. A mim me parece que neste forum predominemos aqueles que pensam que a língua se faz à medida em que o povo a usa, o que não exclui a existência e o respeito a certas "regras". 
Penso nas palavras como pecinhas de "lego". Cada um constrói figuras (representações) com elas de acordo com a habilidade adquirida ao longo da vida. Algumas combinações de peças são possíveis, quase tudo é possível, mas juntar as peças usando a interface macho-fêmea arquitetada para isso é mais fácil, mais frequente, e o interlocutor (afinal de contas, montam-se as sentenças para serem entendidas por alguém!) as decodifica mais facilmente. Encaixar a face com buraquinhos com outra igual é mais difícil, é preciso ser poeta. Mas daí a proibido vai distância. A pena por transgredir as "regras" não é cadeia nem multa, é diminuição do fluxo de informação entre transmissor e receptor das ideias que queremos veicular.
Se uma determinada formulação é elaborada pelo emissor e corretamente decodificada pelo receptor, podemos discutir sua eficiência, não sua eficácia. Pode ser deselegante, pouco clara, de entendimento restrito (caso dos jargões), antiquada, preconceituosa, whatever, mas é válida.


----------



## Carfer

É também o que penso. Recorrendo à sua alegoria do lego, julgo que no caso em apreço estamos perante múltiplas possibilidades de montagem, umas mais bonitas do que outras, mas todas igualmente eficazes porque permitem total compreensão. Voltei ao Corpus para fazer um levantamento da frequência de uso das possíveis regências de '_ficar feliz_' que me ocorreram e que comportam o mesmo significado. Podem conferir os resultados nos links abaixo e aceder às fontes de cada ocorrência clicando no item respectivo da lista. A conclusão que tirei é que '_fico feliz que_' e '_fico feliz por_' têm frequências bastante próximas e mesmo as três últimas, minoritárias, têm um número suficiente de ocorrências para que também não as possamos excluir, com a particularidade e a vantagem de todas se poderem encontrar na variante portuguesa e na brasileira. Dada a proximidade de resultados entre a regência com '_que_' e a regência com '_po_r', não tendo encontrado nenhuma norma que me diga que a segunda está certa e a primeira errada, continuo sem perceber com que fundamento se proscreve esta. Não digo que não exista, digo que ainda o não encontrei. Quando e se isso acontecer veremos, mas, _a priori, _parece-me difícil que seja suficiente para afastar um uso já tão bem estabelecido e afirmar que só a construção com '_por_' é válida.  
a)_*'fico feliz que'*_
Corpus do Português  - sem resultados
Corpus do Português -2216
NOW Corpus: Portuguese  -471
b)*'fico feliz por'*
Corpus do Português  - 5 (séculos XIX e XX, 1 no XIX, 4 no XX)
Corpus do Português  - 2033
NOW Corpus: Portuguese  - 1592
c)_*'Fico feliz com*_'
Corpus do Português - 3
Corpus do Português -439
NOW Corpus: Portuguese -365
d)_*'Fico feliz em'*_
Corpus do Português -1
Corpus do Português -1607
NOW Corpus: Portuguese -624
e)_*'Fico feliz de'*_
Corpus do Português -1
Corpus do Português -826
NOW Corpus: Portuguese -863

Da apresentação das três bases de dados do Corpus mencionadas:
a) O Corpus do Português Géneros/Histórico contém cerca de 45 milhões de palavras de quase 57.000 textos em português entre os anos de 1300 a 1900. Os 20 milhões de palavras no texto correspondentes a 1900 são uma mistura entre os gêneros de conversação, ficção, jornais e academia. Este corpus permite comparar todos os gêneros e períodos de tempo.
b) O Corpus do Português Web/Dialects contém aproximadamente mil milhões de palavras em Português, retiradas de mais ou menos um milhão de páginas de web de quatro países que falam Português (Brasil, Portugal, Angola e Moçambique)
c) O Corpus do Português NOW (Notícias na Web) contém aprox. 1.4 mil milhões de palavras de jornais e revistas online desde 2012 até 2019.

P.S. Vejo agora que os links que copiei, que apontavam para a primeira página da lista de resultados, remetem para a página de pesquisa. Não tem problema, é só escreverem a variante de '_fico feliz_' procurada na caixa de pesquisa que os resultados aparecerão.


----------



## ianis

Este dicionário não parece conter nenhum uso do "que" que se adeque à frase em questão, talvez alguém consiga encontrar.

Já o "por" :
*por*

_preposição_

1. Designativa de várias relações: modo (ex.: _por força_), causa (ex.: _por doença_), meio (ex.: _por terra ou por água_), tempo (ex.: _por um ano_), etc.


*"por"*, in Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa [em linha], 2008-2020, Consulte o significado / definição de por no Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa, o dicionário online de português contemporâneo. [consultado em 20-12-2020].


----------



## Carfer

Encontro-lhe um, sem dificuldade, no mesmo Priberam:
*



			que
		
Click to expand...

*


> _conjunção causal_
> 13. Usa-se para introduzir uma causa em relação ao que foi dito anteriormente (ex.: _deixa-o descansar mais um pouco, que ele precisa_).
> *"que"*, in Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa [em linha], 2008-2020, Consulte o significado / definição de que no Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa, o dicionário online de português contemporâneo. [consultado em 20-12-2020].



_'Fico feliz que tenhas vindo'_- fico feliz porque vieste, por teres vindo
'_Vamos embora, que já é tarde_' - vamos embora porque já é tarde, por já ser tarde


----------



## ianis

Carfer said:


> Encontro-lhe um, sem dificuldade, no mesmo Priberam:
> 
> 
> _'Fico feliz que tenhas vindo'_- fico feliz porque vieste, por teres vindo
> '_Vamos embora, que já é tarde_' - vamos embora porque já é tarde, por já ser tarde


Excelente. Mas se está a funcionar como "porque" não devia ser "fico feliz que vieste"?


----------



## Carfer

ianis said:


> Excelente. Mas se está a funcionar como "porque" não devia ser "fico feliz que vieste"?


Podia, é uma variante possível. '_Fico feliz que vieste/ fico feliz por teres vindo' _é uma frase comum, que podemos dizer, por exemplo, a um amigo que nos visita no dia do nosso aniversário ou situação semelhante. Mas, no meu entendimento e no de outros foreiros que já se pronunciaram, o uso do conjuntivo pode justificar-se e, frequentemente, justifica-se (veja, por exemplo, o que o Ari disse no post #5) em função das cambiantes que o falante quer introduzir no discurso. A vinda, por exemplo,  pode ter estado em dúvida, pode ter sido inesperada e surpreendido o visitado que ficou muito agradado, e nesses casos, o conjuntivo é muito mais expressivo, muito mais rico do que o factual e austero indicativo. Trata-se de aproveitar as ferramentas que a língua disponibiliza e não cair na armadilha da rigidez, da inflexibilidade, da formatação a que os exageros puristas frequentemente conduzem e que, em vez de defenderem a língua, na realidade a empobrecem.


----------



## ianis

Carfer said:


> Podia, é uma variante possível. '_Fico feliz que vieste/ fico feliz por teres vindo' _é uma frase comum, que podemos dizer, por exemplo, a um amigo que nos visita no dia do nosso aniversário ou situação semelhante. Mas, no meu entendimento e no de outros foreiros que já se pronunciaram, o uso do conjuntivo pode justificar-se e, frequentemente, justifica-se (veja, por exemplo, o que o Ari disse no post #5) em função das cambiantes que o falante quer introduzir no discurso. A vinda, por exemplo,  pode ter estado em dúvida, pode ter sido inesperada e surpreendido o visitado que ficou muito agradado, e nesses casos, o conjuntivo é muito mais expressivo, muito mais rico do que o factual e austero indicativo. Trata-se de aproveitar as ferramentas que a língua disponibiliza e não cair na armadilha da rigidez, da inflexibilidade, da formatação a que os exageros puristas frequentemente conduzem e que, em vez de defenderem a língua, na realidade a empobrecem.


Não se precipite que agora falta o exercício oposto. 

Se o "que" do conjuntivo "que tenhas" tem o valor de "porque" então faça a substituição na frase abaixo:

"Meu rico filho, que tenhas sorte, é tudo o que te desejo!"

Soa bem ou soa mal?


----------



## guihenning

ianis said:


> Se o uso do "por" em vez do "que" é a única regra válida, então, faz sentido que tenha sido essa a invocada, ou não? Acho que ninguém vai abordar um problema pelo lado mais ambíguo.


Fazer sentido, faz, mas me parece ser difícil encontrar uma explicação em forma de regra que explique o porquê de ter de ser "por" em vez de "que". O fato de ser a única opção possível com substantivos aparentemente significa que com frases completas tenha de ser a mesma coisa. E eu aceitaria essa explicação, mas agorinha me pus a pensar nisso e descobri, com certa surpresa, que a frase com "por" aparentemente só é possível em português e por conta do infinitivo pessoal; nas outras línguas que conheço "ficar feliz por" verte-se automaticamente para frases que contenham equivalentes a "que" em frases completas, ainda que com substantivos a preposição escolhida seja a equivalente a "por". Não fui longe, só falo línguas indo-europeias, grupo do qual faz parte o português, o francês, o alemão, o inglês e muitas outras…


ianis said:


> Em todo o caso tenho a impressão que a abordagem à gramática tem mudado e pessoas de gerações mais antigas foram educadas com base nas regras e não no uso


Faz sentido, mas, neste caso específico, não se defende aqui o uso simplesmente porque ele ocorre, mas porque já está de tal maneira popularizado que já não me parece (e aparentemente aos outros foreiros também) que tomá-lo como incorreto seja sensato. São os usos que se popularizam que se transformam em regra, não o contrário. Quem se indaga e tem acesso às regras e aos usos sempre poderá escolher qual caminho quer seguir. Quando evoquei outros exemplos de "desvios" que se popularizaram (imperfeito no lugar do futuro do pretérito, subjuntivo no lugar do infinitivo pessoal) era não só para ilustrar que esses casos são comuns como para alertar, talvez, que não se usem dois pesos e duas medidas para casos muito similares ou iguais.


----------



## Carfer

Não me precipito, não. Soa muitíssimo bem, mas não é o mesmo '_que'. _Esse é uma conjunção integrante:  "Meu rico filho, (*desejo) que* tenhas sorte, é tudo o que te desejo."


----------



## ianis

guihenning said:


> Fazer sentido, faz, mas me parece ser difícil encontrar uma explicação em forma de regra que explique o porquê de ter de ser "por" em vez de "que". O fato de ser a única opção possível com substantivos aparentemente significa que com frases completas tenha de ser a mesma coisa. E eu aceitaria essa explicação, mas agorinha me pus a pensar nisso e descobri, com certa surpresa, que a frase com "por" aparentemente só é possível em português e por conta do infinitivo pessoal; nas outras línguas que conheço "ficar feliz por" verte-se automaticamente para frases que contenham equivalentes a "que" em frases completas, ainda que com substantivos a preposição escolhida seja a equivalente a "por". Não fui longe, só falo línguas indo-europeias como o português, o francês, o alemão, o inglês…
> 
> Faz sentido, mas, neste caso específico, não se defende aqui o uso simplesmente porque ele ocorre, mas porque já está de tal maneira popularizado que já não me parece (e aparentemente aos outros foreiros também) que tomá-lo como incorreto seja sensato. São os usos que se popularizam que se transformam em regra, não o contrário. Quem se indaga e tem acesso às regras e aos usos sempre poderá escolher qual caminho quer seguir. Quando evoquei outros exemplos de "desvios" que se popularizaram (imperfeito no lugar do futuro do pretérito, subjuntivo no lugar do infinitivo pessoal) era não só para ilustrar que esses casos são comuns como para alertar, talvez, que não se usem dois pesos e duas medidas para casos muito similares ou iguais.


Esse assunto, do se deve ser ou não, não me diz respeito.



Carfer said:


> Não me precipito, não. Soa muitíssimo bem, mas não é o mesmo '_que'. _Esse é uma conjunção integrante:  "Meu rico filho, (*desejo) que* tenhas sorte, é tudo o que te desejo."



Uma redundância popularizada pelo uso.

Nesse caso dou a mão à palmatória, a gramática não tem ponta por onde se lhe pegue e só serve para perder tempo.

De resto a resposta às perguntas iniciais já foi encontrada: não interessa!


----------



## guihenning

ianis said:


> Sobre esse assunto do se deve ser ou não não me diz respeito.


Tive a impressão de que dissesse, sim, pois ouviu de alguém que uma construção deve ser preconizada e a outra tomada como errada, compartilhou conosco esse achado e quis saber o quão correta era uma forma verbal numa determinada construção. Depois, nas suas últimas postagens, tentou, por lógica, correlacionar "que" com "porque" e tempos verbais, o que, em matéria de língua, nunca dá certo porque o sistema não é assim tão fechado. A mim me interessariam os argumentos utilizados para dizer que "feliz que" estaria errado. Aparentemente só faríamos progresso nessa querela se soubéssemos os motivos que, infelizmente, não lhe foram ditos. Sendo o campo estritamente gramatical o que parece lhe interessar, precisamos conhecer os argumentos de cariz gramatical que condenem o uso com "que". Sem ele, cairemos sempre nos argumentos do uso, da compreensão, do bom emprego... que nem sempre interessam à gramática.
O que tentei fazer até aqui é mostrar que aparentemente não há razões claras, nem mesmo no domínio da gramática, para condenar o uso com "que". Não seria nem preciso se valer do argumento do uso, pois não encontrei nenhuma entrada de alguém com autoridade que condene "feliz que". Pensando sobre o assunto, achei fantástico que o português nos dê mais uma forma de dizer o que outras línguas aparentemente só podem dizer duma única maneira. Eu tomo essa possibilidade como uma riqueza, um algo a mais que a minha língua me permite fazer, não algo no qual eu tenha de me cingir porque essa possibilidade (com por) parece ser a favorecida apenas por paralelismo ou apenas porque é possível. E só é possível, aliás, porque a sintaxe portuguesa e somente a portuguesa, dentre as línguas que conheço, permite, embora não seja a única forma por ela abonada e, aparentemente, também não tem sido a forma preferida por quem fala a língua.


----------



## ianis

guihenning said:


> Tive a impressão de que dissesse, sim, pois ouviu de alguém que uma construção deve ser preconizada e a outra tomada como errada, compartilhou conosco esse achado e quis saber o quão correta era uma forma verbal numa determinada construção. Depois, nas suas últimas postagens, tentou, por lógica, correlacionar "que" com "porque" e tempos verbais, o que, em matéria de língua, nunca dá certo porque o sistema não é assim tão fechado. A mim me interessariam os argumentos utilizados para dizer que "feliz que" estaria errado. Aparentemente só faríamos progresso nessa querela se soubéssemos os motivos que, infelizmente, não lhe foram ditos. Sendo o campo estritamente gramatical o que parece lhe interessar, precisamos conhecer os argumentos de cariz gramatical que condenem o uso com "que". Sem ele, cairemos sempre nos argumentos do uso, da compreensão, do bom emprego... que nem sempre interessam à gramática.
> O que tentei fazer até aqui é mostrar que aparentemente não há razões claras, nem mesmo no domínio da gramática, para condenar o uso com "que". Não seria nem preciso se valer do argumento do uso, pois não encontrei nenhuma entrada de alguém com autoridade que condene esse uso. Pensando sobre o assunto achei fantástico que o português nos dê mais uma forma de dizer o que outras línguas aparentemente só podem dizer duma única maneira. Eu tomo essa possibilidade como uma riqueza, um algo a mais que a minha língua me permite fazer, não algo no qual eu tenha de me cingir porque essa possibilidade (com por) parece ser a favorecida apenas por paralelismo ou apenas porque é possível. E só é possível, aliás, porque a sintaxe portuguesa permite, embora não seja a única forma por ela abonada e, aparentemente, também não tem sido a forma preferida por quem a fala.


Não me leve a mal mas o meu objectivo era mesmo só obter respostas às perguntas que coloquei. Não vim aqui com uma agenda  ideológica e se pareço purista são problemas de infância. 

Agradeço a sua simpatia e a dos outros membros e se obtiver mais informações a respeito do que me foi dito posso colocar no fórum. Não tenho é mais interesse em discutir este assunto porque não o domino, nem tenho paciência para pesquisar.

De resto passar o tempo a estudar gramática é a melhor maneira de uma pessoa não conseguir aprender uma língua, a menos que a gramática esteja na língua pretendida, o que sempre dá para memorizar algumas palavras, mas nada que compense o esforço.  Discutir gramática é uma perda de tempo ainda maior a não ser para perceber a futilidade do assunto. Isto tendo em conta que daqui a um ano já não me lembro sequer do que é o conjuntivo.


----------



## Vanda

Estamos todos bem por aqui, certo? Entre mortos e feridos, sobreviveram todos, né? 
Dúvidas e pequenas rusgas esclarecidas.... .... Bola pra frente.


----------



## ianis

Uma das dúvidas foi esclarecida pelo pfaa09 no início, a outra ainda está por esclarecer.


----------



## Ari RT

ianis said:


> a gramática não tem ponta por onde se lhe pegue


A gramática como me foi ensinada não parece mesmo ter e admito com pesar que aquela ensinada aos meus filhos idem.
Faz anos já, mas ainda me lembro bem vivamente até mesmo do lugar onde estava, das pessoas ao redor, do contexto. Comprei um estudo de Caro Baroja por causa do prefácio. Na verdade, por causa de uma expressão ali usada: a "gramática do mito". Ora, estabelecer regras para um fenômeno sócio-cultural-antropológico (ou discorrer sobre elas) não teria pé nem cabeça e essa dificuldade em "resolver" o conteúdo do prefácio forçou-me a buscar um sentido mais amplo para a palavra "gramática". A "gramática"... pliiiiiiiim (barulho da ficha caindo)... para o prefaciador, "gramática" é como a coisa FUNCIONA, não como DEVE FUNCIONAR. Ter percebido que o mesmo se pode aplicar à gramática das línguas, das religiões, das... foi uma epifania daquelas de tontear. Verbos e sujeitos, nomes e adjetivos concordam porque é quando eles concordam que o ouvinte entende que estão relacionados, não é porque sejam obrigados a concordar ou porque sejamos nós obrigados a fazê-los concordar. Concordam porque é assim que a língua "encaixa", funciona, comunica. É da natureza das coisas: constata-se, não se obriga.
Era essa a ponta da gramática que me fez falta durante metade da minha vida. Depois de pegá-la, não aprendi uma única regra nova e desaprendi um bom tanto, mas troquei uma lista de obrigações por uma caixa de ferramentas. É uma pena que considerar que a ortodoxia apenas "acontece" não seja privilégio ao qual possamos todos nos abandonar. Quem ensine Português a crianças deve abster-se dele, quem cujo trabalho exija ortodoxia, quem queira aprender a língua "formal" e outros. Para este leigo desobrigado, foi uma mão na roda.


----------



## ianis

Já tinha levado a primeira vacina de gramática quando percebi que se a continuasse a estudar nunca ia ter tempo para aprender a língua estava a tentar aprender e que em nada, ou muito pouco, facilitava o processo de aprendizagem, ou até complicava.

Quando uma pessoa é ignorante numa dada ciência muitas vezes tente a sobrestimá-la e penso que é isso que tem acontecido comigo em relação à linguística, normalmente quando as pessoas são conhecedoras entendem as limitações.

E este assunto ameaça ser a segunda dose da vacina e a definitiva. Se uma pessoa pensar com base na lógica, não faz sentido construir frases como:

"fico feliz porque tivessem vindo",

"fico feliz porque tenham vindo",

"fico feliz porque viessem",

nem mesmo frases como:

"fiquei feliz porque tivessem vindo"

uma vez que no momento em que pessoa ficou feliz a vinda já tinha ocorrido,


por usarem conjugações verbais que expressam incerteza,

mesmo que o uso comum possa ditar a habituação à sonoridade,

por comparação a uma frase como:

"Fico feliz porque vieram".

Se não é possível justificar isto em termos gramaticais, então, mais vale queimar a gramática ou atirar com ela à cabeça do próximo obcecado que venha falar em regras gramaticais.


----------



## ianis

Só por curiosidade, este tópico refere um uso "arcaizante" do conjuntivo em que é empregue sem expressar incerteza, e referem algures que a associação à incerteza é um fenómeno recente tendo sido o indicativo usado para o mesmo fim em tempos passados.


----------



## Carfer

Só discordo da qualificação como '_arcaizante_', pelo menos em Portugal. A minha experiência diz-me que actualmente é um uso sobretudo literário, mas igualmente difundido no sociolecto  de alguns grupos profissionais como o jurídico. Por exemplo, é frequente quando se descreve uma alegação de factos que ainda não estão provados. Fulano declarou que procurou Cicrano e não o encontrou pelo que decidiu regressar a casa. É muito provável que a reprodução dessa alegação (no relatório da sentença, por exemplo, ou numa contra-alegação) seja assim: '_F... alega que procurou Cicrano e, como não o encontrasse/tivesse encontrado, regressou a casa_'. O uso do conjuntivo resulta de não ser ainda possível determinar, ou de não se querer admitir, a realidade desse facto ou, dito de outro modo, resulta de ser um facto que ainda não foi provado e sobre cuja realidade, portanto, paira a dúvida. Claro que gramaticalmente seria correcto dizer '_F... alega que procurou Cicrano e, como não o encontrou, regressou a casa_', mas o uso do indicativo permitiria a leitura de que realmente o não encontrou e esse facto ainda está por provar, logo, tal redacção é inconveniente.  Já o uso do '_como_' causal é comum, tanto na linguagem corrente como nos meios que referi. Na linguagem corrente, ninguém estranharia ouvir dizer _'Procurei Cicrano. Como não o encontrei, voltei para casa_'. _'Como_' tem esse uso causal e outros mais.


----------



## ianis

Entretanto a justificação que obtive remete para o latim e a necessidade de uma preposição após o adjectivo e nunca de uma conjunção.


----------



## Ari RT

Não sei se todas essas substituições por estruturas gramaticalmente paralelas ficariam de pé se o critério fosse semântico.
Regência verbal é matéria de estudo da gramática, vá lá. Mas convenhamos que uma preposição, uma conjunção ao lado de verbo mexem é com seu significado. Se tomarmos o significado como critério, podemos refazer o raciocínio na direção certa: Olhar o por do sol (observar), olhar para o leste (dirigir a visada), olhar por mim (cuidar), olhou bem o que ia fazer (ponderou), olha que chuva gostosa (toma conhecimento) diferem em regência _porque queremos significar coisas diferentes_ e não o contrário. O contrário seria "significam coisas diferentes porque levam preposições diferentes".


----------



## ianis

Tem razão Ari e já apaguei o comentário para não ficar mais uma asneira para a posteridade. A gramática é um assunto demasiado complexo e ou uma pessoa a estuda a sério ou não vale a pena andar a discuti-la, ainda por cima se é preciso saber latim também.


----------



## Ari RT

Não existe isso de asneiras. O que fica para a posteridade é a discussão e o quanto a nossa perspectiva do assunto evoluiu à medida que novas ideias surgiram. Garanto que a posteridade há de agradecer que alguém tenha levantado já alguma dúvida e trazido à baila três ou quatro pontos de vista distintos. Dialética de verdade, real, na prática. Que cerca de meia dúzia de cabeças partamos de um convencimento qualquer, nos afastemos dele em várias direções e no fim acabemos abrindo novas portas para novas opções e ainda cheguemos a algum esboço de conclusão é sinal de atividade neuronal. Chegamos vivos ao final de 2020! Graças!


----------



## ianis

O problema é mesmo esse, tivesse praticado a dialética certa não chegava a criar este tópico. Graças!


----------



## guihenning

Eu não vejo nenhum problema quer com o tópico, que foi muito interessante, quer com a gramática.
É sabido e comum que quem começa a se ocupar com a gramática tenha uma fase prescritivista e tente achar tudo quanto é explicação pela ótica gramatical, mesmo quando não há. E muitíssimas vezes não há. Geralmente leva tempo para se enxergar que é o uso que a antecede e não ela quem o faz. Boa parte dos calouros de letras passa por essa fase. Com sorte ela costuma passar.
Ainda sobre o fio, pelo menos acerca da discussão original, o infinitivo pessoal é a única excentricidade do português cujas regras são ou muito nebulosas e arbitrárias ou inexistentes. Aqui no fórum sempre que surge uma dúvida acerca dele, uma porção das respostas gira em torno de "a mim me soa bem assim", "as duas formas são possíveis, mas…", etc. A mesóclise, a outra excentricidade portuguesa, como diz um professor de filologia românica, é muito bem regrada, já o infinitivo pessoal… talvez justamente porque quase sempre podemos evitá-lo com o subjuntivo ou com outros atalhos sintáticos. Os estrangeiros, por exemplo, amam esses atalhos.


----------



## ianis

Curiosamente, neste caso, "que/porque vieram" seria mais simples do que "que tenham vindo", se não fosse a suposta obrigatoriedade de ser uma preposição.

O problema do tópico é que as frases em questão são perfeitamente compreensíveis e torna-se irrelevante saber se estão "certas" ou "erradas".

Aliás, parece que "regra gramatical" já não se usa, neste artigo sobre o uso do "tenho que/tenho de", por exemplo, chamam-lhe "tradição gramatical".


----------



## ianis

Quem tiver interesse pode consultar o link seguinte com uma explicação bastante detalhada sobre este assunto:  que+conjuntivo

Ao pesquisar a gramática citada encontrei um vídeo que alude à forma antiquada e pelos vistos errada de a encarar.


----------

